# can't install or find heytell



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm on MIUI and i can't find heytell in the market and if i try to use a direct link theres no download button. I tried restoring it with titanium backup and it fails. I tried finding the apk online and sideloading it, and it failed. I tried searching for a currupt version with root explorer and couldn't find anything, it's really weird...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> I'm on MIUI and i can't find heytell in the market and if i try to use a direct link theres no download button. I tried restoring it with titanium backup and it fails. I tried finding the apk online and sideloading it, and it failed. I tried searching for a currupt version with root explorer and couldn't find anything, it's really weird...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


have you installed the patch that fixes the market issue? it was in the 2nd post of the miui thread. if you havent, you need to install it or just install the newest version of miui. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...L-MIUI4DX-1.7.29&p=35058&viewfull=1#post35058


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

That patch should work for you


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> have you installed the patch that fixes the market issue? it was in the 2nd post of the miui thread. if you havent, you need to install it or just install the newest version of miui. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...L-MIUI4DX-1.7.29&p=35058&viewfull=1#post35058


i don't see it there

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> i don't see it there


he took it down since he posted the new rom.
i still had it on my mem card. here you go...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1952886/MIUI.us_Shadow_1.7.22.1_Framework43-signed.zip


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> he took it down since he posted the new rom.
> i still had it on my mem card. here you go...
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1952886/MIUI.us_Shadow_1.7.22.1_Framework43-signed.zip


thanks for the help trying it now!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ok i just updated to .29 and it still doesn't work, should i try that zip?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> ok i just updated to .29 and it still doesn't work, should i try that zip?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


have you tried clearing the data on the market app in Application Manager, then reboot?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> have you tried clearing the data on the market app in Application Manager, then reboot?


omg yes! this worked thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> omg yes! this worked thanks


sweet. glad that worked. yw


----------

